

How To Get My Job - teaquaffer
http://www.jerrypournelle.com/slowchange/myjob.html

======
tptacek
Fortunately, since 1996, the task of getting Jerry Pournelle's job has gotten
much, much easer: start a blog, write on a schedule, promote your content, and
become popular. Then pitch the blog (and it's topic) to the publishing venture
of your choice.

------
randallsquared
Pournelle is the guy who said, in the 80s, "By 2000, anybody will be able to
get the answer to any question (for which there's a known answer)." (Possibly
a paraphrase; I stopped looking when I found a quote).

------
showerst
Anyone else notice how this kind of overlaps with the recent Malcolm Gladwell
book's thesis?

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2008/nov/15/malcolm-
gladwell...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/books/2008/nov/15/malcolm-gladwell-
outliers-extract)

------
zandorg
Jerry helped end the Cold War.
<http://www.nss.org/adastra/volume13/butrica.html>

